# Brake Bleeder for Degassing



## WhineMaker (Mar 13, 2010)

This bleeder is on sale at Harbor Fgt for $19.99.. I assume this would be suitable to use for degassing wine.. Currently use the "whip" degasser followed by a vacuvin and find that it is very time consuming, and I never seem to get it all out. From what I have read you need to pull 22 until no visible bubbles and get it to hold steady for 30 minutes or so at 16.. BTW, to get that price you need to print out the price from the web.. Price in store is $24.99 when I called.. They just told me to bring a copy and they would honor the price. Luckily there is a store only a few miles from my house.. 



Link to Kit


----------



## BobF (Mar 13, 2010)

I use one similar - a mityvac - works fine!


----------



## Racer (Mar 13, 2010)

I have used both the vacuvin and a mityvac hand vacuum pump. Both take alot of effort to get the CO2 out of a batch of wine. If you can, look into getting an electric vacuum pump setup like others on the site here have. Wades setup is a good example. I just cant remember a post to link to. Hopefully he'll read this post and provide another look at it.


----------



## WhineMaker (Mar 13, 2010)

My wine budget prohibits me from spending the extra $$$ right now, but will definately look into the electric pump setup in the future.. Wades setup is awesome!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2010)

You want to use both of them. Use the whip first and then finish up with the bleeder.


----------



## WhineMaker (Mar 13, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> You want to use both of them. Use the whip first and then finish up with the bleeder.




Thanks Dan.. That was my next question..


----------



## summersolstice (Mar 13, 2010)

I have the one from Harbor Freight and, while it works great, I just bulk age forever and I don't have any degassing issues.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2010)

That will work fine. I agree that you will want to use the drill mounted stirrer first though.


----------



## BobF (Mar 13, 2010)

Wade E said:


> That will work fine. I agree that you will want to use the drill mounted stirrer first though.


 
I never use anything before the mityvac. And I don't find it requires all that much effort either.


----------



## Mud (Mar 13, 2010)

WhineMaker said:


> ...Wades setup is awesome!



yeah, but he stole it from an orphanage.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 13, 2010)

Mud said:


> yeah, but he stole it from an orphanage.



Oh those poor orphans, having to degas by hand. What is this world coming to?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, those orphans have it way too easy now a days!


----------



## Slyder73 (Mar 13, 2010)

I use the drill stir first, then hook up the bleeder I have to the carboy and keep the vacuum pressure pulled whenever I walk by or check on it for a couple days (for my last batch). When it stops losing vacuum pressure and holds around 15 to 17 (suggested pressure by others on here) I know it's done. Love my bleeder and it has taken the guesswork out of whether it's done or whether I need to do too much stirring and oxidation.


----------

